# What are your "Must Have" tools



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been growing my business at the usual slow pace. I'm making a lot of noise with service lately, after picking up a few accounts with busy property management companies both residential and light commercial. I'd like to know, what are the tools/equipment that you haul around with you every day. What "MUST YOU HAVE" with you and what can I leave at the shop. 

I own an E350 standard body which does not offer a whole lot of sq. footage. 

I'd really like to get serious about pursuing the service end of this business. Help me re-design the inside of my truck.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Must have?

All hand tools, pipe wrenches up to 18"

Power tools: sawzall, hammer drill, impact driver, impact wrench, Hackzall

Garden hose, dolly for water heaters, dolly got strapped to ladder rack when I had cargo van

Drains: 1/4" tub/lav gun

Gorlitz GO 62 with 3/8", 1/2" and 5/8" cables

Toilet auger

4' step ladder

6' stepladder

Galvanized pipe straps can be effective tool holders


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

430's


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Propress tool and fittings


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> 430's


^^^
This!

420's are for sparkys!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Had a conversation today with Mr. Biz about something related to this topic. He gave great advice again, as to be expected. :yes:

As a one man shop I can tell you that after more than two years of working in my own business I can't possibly carry enough stuff to suit me. But I can say that after two years I have a much better idea of what I need to carry, and you will need to make that call based on what you do most. 

I am a service plumber who also does remodeling. If and when I run service a lot I constantly run out of stuff that I should have on the van and get pissed when I forget to buy more. 

Today I replaced a trip and waste, tub spout, and a Moen cartridge. I had none of them on the van. :furious:

I also found out that I had one 1/2 o.d. by 5/8 copper couple. :furious:

This happens all the time because I have to keep such a low stock of several things because my van is maxed. Which is why I am upgrading. 

Carry a diverse stock of material and enough so that you don't run out quick. 

When I upgrade to a bigger vehicle I will look to add to make service easier in the future. 

1. A snake - Probably K-3800
2. A press device
3. More Pipe and tubing
4. More Fitting PVC, Copper, Pex, Black, Galv, Brass
5. More Repair part for Sink, faucets, toilets, etc..
6. Threading tools
I'll think of more later. :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Must haves?

Hand tools
Power tools
Cordless power tools
k-50 + 100' of 5/8 cable
Electric eel model c + 128' of 1.25" cable
4' 6' 8' ladders
Apliance dolly
Collapsible 2 wheeler
Camera, Locator, Monitor
Power Pony and dies
Shop vac x 2
Mortar Pan 
Soldering stuff
A good supply of material

I am sure I am forgetting something!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Besides the standard hand tools:

1)Milwaukee 12V suite including new 9' camera and wall scanner

2) Hilti 36V sawzall, 

3) Propress both battery powered and corded (1-1/2 and larger suck down the 12V batteries pretty quick if you're running much copper, but could get by with just the battery powered if conserving space).

4) Ridgid K-50 rig (w/ 5/16 and 3/8 spool accessories) and a K-7500 (but if space is precious I'd try a Ridgid K-1500 for the bigger stuff)

6) Drop-head and standard head closet augers

7) Blow-through Jet-swet kit and B-tank rig (or MC rig if space is too tight) 

8) Hilti 36V hammer drill/chipper

9) Good corded breaker hammer

10) Good grinder with cut-off blades and diamond cone rasp

11) Wire wheels for de-scaling buried copper with cordless drill.

These tools I use at least once a week, some everyday.


The main thing is to get good quality cordless tools unless you want to pack around a generator...power can be hard to find on commercial property


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

Indie said:


> When I upgrade to a bigger vehicle I will look to add to make service easier in the future.



Yeah, that's on my list too.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Why don't you make a list of the most common fixtures you see and keep those parts on hand.

If a certain task is common but not very profitable always have those parts on hand.

The more profitable, the more you can float a trip to a supply house until you can increase your space.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

HOT H2O said:


> Yeah, that's on my list too.


I made a bad move when I first bought the van I have. For some reason I thought I could make a half ton Chevy Express work for a few years, even though I had always worked out of a 3/4 ton. 

Maybe I will jump past the 3/4 and go straight to a 1 ton. John recommend a Izuzu NPR, but I haven't checked it out. 

No matter what the next one is, it will not be understocked.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Integrity.
Discipline.
Organization.

A well organized truck system is really important to get things done.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I only stock copper pipe/fittings and black iron pipe/fittings/nipples. Both from 1/2"-2". The black pipe is very limited 1/2" and 3/4" but runs of nipples to 2".

I stock very little for residential service. I will usually schedule it so I can run by the building to stock up for that particular job while I clean up the truck. Commercial, I have a slew of standard flushvalve kits and Toto Eco faucet and flush valve parts. 

Tools....with the exception of my pipe wrenches from 10" - 4' I can fit 90% of my daily hand tools in my tool bag. A couple toilet augers. A couple hand spinners. A plunger. A homemade carrier nipple wrench.

I do have a trailer ready to go for any drain that I will see, camera, locator, and leak detection equipment. 

I suppose the biggest thing for anyone is know your clientele and your particular area. I am fortunate that there are many supply houses and they are not far away.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I only stock copper pipe/fittings and black iron pipe/fittings/nipples. Both from 1/2"-2". The black pipe is very limited 1/2" and 3/4" but runs of nipples to 2".
> 
> I stock very little for residential service. I will usually schedule it so I can run by the building to stock up for that particular job while I clean up the truck. Commercial, I have a slew of standard flushvalve kits and Toto Eco faucet and flush valve parts.
> 
> ...


Thats it right there! I have never used the faucet parts you mention so I dont stock em! I rarely need a 4' pipe wrench but my 24" is out often. Note what do you run to the supply house or shop for and stock up or start carrying that. Also the better you know your customers the better you can meet their needs, a few simple questions on the phone can really help. For instance if they say the shower valve is leaking ask them to look for a name on it and bring common parts for that valve:thumbup:


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Thats it right there! I have never used the faucet parts you mention so I dont stock em! I rarely need a 4' pipe wrench but my 24" is out often. Note what do you run to the supply house or shop for and stock up or start carrying that. Also the better you know your customers the better you can meet their needs, a few simple questions on the phone can really help. For instance if they say the shower valve is leaking ask them to look for a name on it and bring common parts for that valve:thumbup:


I've definitely had customers text me pics for better diagnosis. I love tech savvy customers.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> ... A homemade carrier nipple wrench...


Pic? (my carrier nipple wrench is a sawzall )


----------



## AQualityPlumber (Nov 16, 2012)

A BRAIN! 
Www.aqualityplumber.net


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AQualityPlumber said:


> A BRAIN!
> Www.aqualityplumber.net


Ahem... Introduction req'd before offering a spammich... :yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why don't you post a pic of your van and we'll critique what your missing or need to get rid of?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You definately need to know your market and what you're going to be doing most times. In the Moen cartridge puller thread it was mentioned by somebody that they don't want to buy the tool and have it collect dust when vise grips work for them. For me, it's a necessity. Moen is king here and I carry at least 3 of each 1222 and 1225 cartridges, along with 2 handle, roman tub and the new kitchen cart. I also carry Delta stuff, some Price Pfister but not too much else. No need to stock Gerber, Rohl, Grohe, American Standard, etc. parts in this area since there really aren't that many of them around. 

I do mostly residential and light commercial service so my tools reflect that. 

The regular hand tools that everybody has
Pipe wrenches from 6" to 24" 
Power pony threader with dies up to 2"
NPT taps from 1/2" to 3"
Bosch chipping hammer
Makita drill, impact and recip. saw
Hole Hawg
4.5" grinder with a diamond wheel
Fluke multimeter
M12 and manual pex tools
Corded ProPress tool
Seesnake and Navitrack
Microdrain and Micro Explorer
Fisher XLT-30 leak detector 
Mapp gas torch as well as a B tank/turbo set-up that on the truck every day
Drop head closet auger
Spartan 300 with 2 drums of 5/8" cable and a 100 drum full of 3/8" cable



I'm sure I've missed something but this stuff gets used regularly. I've got some other stuff in the shed that I don't need that often so it doesn't ride with me. My snap cutters and 36" wrench are prime examples of stuff I don't need every day so they stay at home.







Paul


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Pic? (my carrier nipple wrench is a sawzall )


I will try to post it tomorrow. It is nothing but square stock and flat stock welded at the end to reach in the nipple. I think the one I keep on the truck is for the old Wade nipples. There is a groove in some nipples so you can back them out later.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Why don't you post a pic of your van and we'll critique what your missing or need to get rid of?


Yes, I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Must have for me is MizBiz.

However, I think I am the tool.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

This is the ghetto cruiser. A '99 E350 

I carry a 20' extension ladder, and I'll probably throw my 6' up there just to keep it off the floor. A 6" tube on the side to keep the small stuff off my floor. And typically about 20' of most pipe I'll come across.









The side door I work out of most commonly, it has my tool tray, a garbage can of PVC fittings, a laundry basket full of rags... another tool box with stuff I use "sometimes", a Milwaukee M-18 kit, and the bottom shelf has tools that I don't use all that often , but I'll be glad I have it, when I need it. Upper shelves have miscellaneous hardware. Angle stops, caulk, glue cans, etc... The green rubbermaid is full of tubular traps, extensions, continuous waste, supplies, tail pieces, etc...










In the back I keep some copper, cpvc, pex fittings. All my power tools go on the shelf, expander, crimpers. Above that are some sectioned areas where I keep wax seals, flappers, pipe dope, solder and soldering stuff, more glue.... A shovel...usually two... A pick, my closet auger, extension cords, a hose. I realized the other day that I was carrying over 500' of extension chord. 









This other shelf has stuff like shut off valves , hose bibs, brass stuff. Under that is Big wrenches, sledge hammer, bolt cutters... I keep a box of misc. Electrical parts, just in case. 

Some things that are not pictured which I use regularly: my Bosch rotary hammer, hand truck, 6' ladder, cables for my sectional machine. A K-38 is usually back there in a bucket also. Along with my helpers tool box. 


How long does something have to go "unused" before it is simply taking up space?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What I don't see or you didn't mention that I would suggest:
-cleaning supplies...broom, shop vac, dust pan etc. I also keep Mr. clean magic eraser
-knee board. 
-soil probe.
-fernco
-clamp on multi meter
-I see a whole bunch of small boxes on the top shelf, 1st pic. I use these to organize by type....1 is for fasteners, another is for 1/2 copper, 3/4 copper, etc.
-tripod work light. I don't need them all the time but when I use them, they're worth every penny.
-cables for k50?
-spray bottles of wd-40, water mixed with soap, grease lightning(for removing grease).
-trash can
-angle grinder
-hand cleaner wipes..put thse by the door.
-nitrile gloves
-street rake


What I would change on your van:
-all plastic containers would be same size...more organized in stacking.
-I would install something like this in front of the side door. Lot of wasted space up top.

You hmmm, this list is long, send me your email in a pm and and show how my van is set up and maybe you'll have some ideas.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> -I would install something like this in front of the side door. Lot of wasted space up top.
> 
> You hmmm, this list is long, send me your email in a pm and and show how my van is set up and maybe you'll have some ideas.


 


When I worked out of a cargo van I always had one of those diamond plate aluminum pull-outs at the front of the side door, just behind the bulkhead. Mine were always at least 3 units tall and gave me plenty of room to get anything, including my Spartan 300 machine, in and out of the door. They're great for organizing and you can stack stuff on top of them.








Paul


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> What I don't see or you didn't mention that I would suggest:
> -cleaning supplies...broom, shop vac, dust pan etc. I also keep Mr. clean magic eraser
> -knee board.
> -soil probe.
> ...


Most all that stuff you mentioned is in there somewhere, minus the shop vac, and the cables which would just lay on the floor in the back. My work light is in the garage too. I agree with the wasted space. and I like the organizers. I probably carry enough copper fittings to rough 5 houses, yet I'm always out of 3/4" 90's.... I will start with that, and use them for everything that fits. That alone may free up a bunch of space.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Pic? (my carrier nipple wrench is a sawzall )



























Its crude and I am not welder but it works. Crescent or pipe wrench and out it comes.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Its crude and I am not welder but it works. Crescent or pipe wrench and out it comes.


That weld is better then anything I could ever do lol

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Common hand tools
Lead ladle and caulking irons
Hammer drill
Regular drill
Cords
Sledge, small sledge
Chisels
Screw extractors up to 1 ½ inch 
Different size torch heads.
Pipe wrenches
Pvc cutters
Sawzaw
Drain machine
Shop vac,push broom
Man hole cover pry bar
Pry bar
Brick hammer
Claw hammer 
Ballpeen hammer
Small ci cutter
Small vise
Seat wrenches, specialty tools for faucet repair, stem wrenches, element wrench
Thermometer
Air gauge
Turkey baster to take water out of toilet bowls and tanks
Boat pump
Probe
Meter key
2x4 for coworkers


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Common hand tools
> Lead ladle and caulking irons
> Hammer drill
> Regular drill
> ...


And a Lead shot bag, and rubber mallet for taking off softener heads and other filter heads. 

Also get some filter sump wrenches for the smaller cartridge filters. 

And I recommend some strap wrenches, they come in handy.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

1 thing I forgot to mention that isn't in the pics of my van is a mortar pan. A must have.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> 1 thing I forgot to mention that isn't in the pics of my van is a mortar pan. A must have.


What do you use it for? Cables?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Its crude and I am not welder but it works. Crescent or pipe wrench and out it comes.


What is this?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dude, too much stuff.

Ditch the PVC fittings unless you're using them weekly. Same thing with heavy drills.

Ditch the trash can. Use 5 gal. Buckets and contractor bags, empty trash daily.

With a vehicle that size, you need to be able to explore symptoms and book the job. Then get the materials and tools you need. 

Don't carry anything you can't move in a month at most. This keeps you from owning dead stock.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

HOT H2O said:


> What do you use it for? Cables?


cables, catching water(although empty rootx cans are a perfect size under the sink), place dirt there when digging a small hole, put toilet in there when removing toilet(put a towel under it and just drag it outside without mess).


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> What is this?


It takes out some carrier nipples. I had made one that was adjustable for any carrier nipple but it grew legs. Basically the same thing except I had a bolt in the middle of the two pieces of flat stock (at the square stock) and I had a small groove cut out for the adjustment in flat stock..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Leatherman Wave


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Leatherman Wave


my wife gave me the Leatherman Surge about 6 years ago. It's been replaced through warranty twice, and those were the only times it has left my side. 

That tool has saved me many many many trips to the truck.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

JK949 said:


> Dude, too much stuff.
> 
> Ditch the PVC fittings unless you're using them weekly. Same thing with heavy drills.
> 
> ...


I agree.

I've been commercial/custom new construction plumber all my life, and the inside of my ride reflects that. 

All the annual bills are due around the first of the year. Depending on what's left over, my van will be getting a complete remodel inside.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Seweratzs needs this.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I work off of a Ford E350 box van with a utility style base. I can normally run service calls all day without having to leave a call to pick up parts. In service work time is a commodity. If you do not have the tools or parts that you need ,you will lose billable hours. I would rather add a part or tool to my inventory than have to run back to shop or supply house for it. I am pretty sure I have my tool lists for a service truck on my computer. If it would help let me know.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a full inventory list but it is too large to post if you want, I can e-mail it to you...send me your e-mail


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Duct tape. Lmao. Cordless tools I'd die without them. My hand tools I carry two or three of everything that way I usually find at least one. Electric meter to many close calls because hwt breakers aren't always side by side. You think power is off and only half is. A good beating screw driver


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

damnplumber said:


> I have a full inventory list but it is too large to post if you want, I can e-mail it to you...send me your e-mail


...along with your credit card number... :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


How can you type and face palm with one hand? How ya feeling John?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> How can you type and face palm with one hand? How ya feeling John?


I've got one arm free and MizBiz handed my the iPad.


----------

